# N scale warehouse



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't posted anything for a while, so I thought I'd put up some pics of my warehouse I've been working on. Did some weathering on it, added a couple of bushes, still working on the parking lot adding some parking spaces. Next I need to dirty up those trucks some.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice weathering job. Looks grimy ... as it should!

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Very nice weathering job. Looks grimy ... as it should!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ. I really like lightly weathered stuff, but somehow I always tend to get carried away, just can't seem to stop.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats the hard part about weathering, knowing when to stop.

Looks fine:thumbsup:, now you got to weather the big R truck?.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> Thats the hard part about weathering, knowing when to stop.
> 
> Looks fine:thumbsup:, now you got to weather the big R truck?.


Thanks, working on those trucks now. Also making some more bushes for the perimeter of the asphalt.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> Thanks, working on those trucks now. Also making some more bushes for the perimeter of the asphalt.



Sometimes the weathering you do looks nice when you look at it in person, but in the pictures it looks completely different.
Flash or no flash.

I noticed that on my roundhouse. It looks fine to me when I look at it, but looks totally different in the picture.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

great wharehouse and position on the layout.


----------

